
Time Tracking solution for self-management and teams - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
hfitzwater
Looks nice but I am unwilling to try even with a free account due to the
permissions requested when logging in with github.

~~~
Tom_Dau
Ok gotcha! thank you for your feedback

